# NEED HELP ..... contact ASAP



## wit4u (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi

Any help needed in getting a PR to Australia, Please do not hesitate to ask. We are there to help you free of cost. Send me a email on [email protected] and I would go out of my way to help you out.

Bye take care


----------



## BSC Nursing (Apr 14, 2013)

What type of help you can provide?


----------

